# Retour automatique des messages indésirables avec mail



## jpetit2 (13 Juillet 2004)

Mail offre une fonction "retourner" (raccourci : pomme+maj+b) assez intéressante notamment pour traiter les pourriels affublés de pièces jointes douteuses. Ces pourriels sont facilement reconnus comme indésirables au moyen des règles fournies. Le hic, c'est que dans les règles permettant le traitement des indésirables, l'option "retourner" est absente de la liste et il faut donc "se taper" un à un le traitement après affectation dans la boîte des indésirables. Dommage. De plus je n'ai pas trouvé de scripts dans la liste fournie qui effectuerait ce traitement. Ce script existe-t-il? Si non, une bonne âme aurait-elle la charité de l'écrire?


----------



## nato kino (13 Juillet 2004)

Je ne te le conseille pas, tu vas te faire spamer de plus belle... :hein:


----------



## jpetit2 (13 Juillet 2004)

D'après mes infos, cette procédure retourne le message à l'expéditeur. Mais avec le FAI comme nouvel expéditeur qui indique à l'émetteur que l'adresse spécifiée (la mienne) n'existe pas.
Qui peut confirmer?
Je pratique ainsi depuis quelques mois et le volume du spam reste stable. Ce sont les émetteurs qui changent.


----------



## naas (13 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le conseille pas, tu vas te faire spamer de plus belle... :hein:


Ecoutes ce que dis nato kino, c'est le mieux que tu puisses faire


----------



## golf (13 Juillet 2004)

L'aide de Mail dit :


> Renvoi des messages indésirables
> 
> Pour décourager quelqu'un de vous envoyer du courrier indésirable, vous pouvez rejeter leur message ou leur "renvoyer", à condition bien sûr que leur adresse soit valable. En renvoyant le message de cette manière, il est notifié à l'expéditeur que votre adresse n'est pas valable. C'est une option utile pour le rejet de courrier envoyé en masse par des entreprises sur les listes de desquelles vous figurez depuis l'achat d'un produit.
> 
> ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Juillet 2004)

Golf, tu me rappelles combien de spams tu te prenais dans la boite il n'y a pas encore si longtemps ?


----------



## Bilbo (14 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te le conseille pas, tu vas te faire spamer de plus belle... :hein:


Et pour les sceptiques, ce conseil ne date pas de hier. 

À+


----------

